# time to make baits for this falls trapping



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

a great bait I use is a 1/2 pound of prunes soaked in beer till plump then blender the into a paste add a heaping table spoon of smoked oysters the add a 1/4 spoon of cat nip try it you will be surprised


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

what's it for??


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm guessing prunes and oysters would point towards a **** bait.

just a guess.

I've used raisins ground to a paste with a few secret ingredients to catch ****, fox and coyotes. Wild Plumbs work well also.

xdeano


----------

